# Big pond next to 270 in hilliard?



## lmbman (May 23, 2010)

South of Cemetery and north of Scioto Darby Creek-anyone have any knowledge of whether this is off-limits or not?


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

My advice is to stay out!


----------



## brandon cross (May 22, 2010)

its off limits i hear the owner gets a little cranky if he finds you in there


----------



## Finman1 (Apr 23, 2009)

We used to sneak in there a long time ago - 1980's. Nice Crappie - But I'm older and wiser now. Go at night. Just kidding.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

You will get the cops called on you before you know it. But just for the record I had been there before I REALLY knew how strict they were and I did catch a few small bass. Nothing special for the amount of time I was there. This was a few years ago though.


----------



## bigbass365 (Mar 2, 2009)

that is blatz lake. i have not fished ther in about 12 years 
used to park in the parking lot across I270 and walked the tracks
in. it was full of ticks then thats why i stoped fishing it. but i did get 
alot of nice fish back then.


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

Used to swim and fish it in the late 90's alot of nice bass crystal clear water until you get caught then the water gets a yellow tint


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I fished there a lot back in the 70s. It was full of 3 and 4 lb bass back then


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

You talking about the horseshoe shaped lake? I believe a ski club used to use that lake back in the day. Not sure if they owned it back then or not. I use to farm when I was a kid for the farmer that leased the farm land that borders the South side of that lake. I used to fish there then without trouble. That was in the late 80's early 90's. I tried to get bowhunting permission for some of that property a few years ago and started with the farmer I used to work for. He has since retired and a new farmer that lives out on Hayden Run Rd now farms it. He hooked me up with the land owner that he leases the property from (Highlights for Children) and they don't want anyone on the property. I'm not sure if Highlights owns the lake or not but from what I got from them when I spoke with them on the phone is you don't wanna get caught on thier property. That being said, the fishing back in the day wasnt really worth getting in trouble for anyhow. Hard telling if it's any good now or not.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I saw two or three guys in a red canoe on that pond a few weeks back. I am assuming they had permission as they were not being hassled at all.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

It is owned by highlights for children and it is posted so you could get a trespassing ticket hope that helps the info i mean good luck and great fishing


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Saw a couple of people float tubing there about 3 weeks back. Its a NICE looking pond but.. that doesn't always equate to fish I suppose (Prairie Oaks).


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

If im right that pond is within Hilliard city limits. Trespassing on (posted) private property in _any_ Columbus Suburb Usually = cuffed n' stuffed...Those municipal cops typically don't have much to do and don't make very many arrests, therefore there usually quite "cuff" happy. City of Columbus cops on the other hand...Those are my boys in blue


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I used to fish that place verry often in the tube, the fishing was really good about 5-7 years ago. I have since moved on to better places the fishing went down hill due to the many shore fishers keeping everything they catch. My number one reason for not fishing it is my dear friends in the Hilliard police dept were waiting on me about 2 years ago and informed me that I should find another place to tube.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

I've hiked in and fished it a few times. it's waaaay too much hassle finding somewhere to park and hike in. there are alot of paths and open spots to shore fish from...luckily i've never experienced hilliards finest rollin in on me


----------



## lmbman (May 23, 2010)

thanks for all the input. Sounds like it's not worth the effort but this site has provided a lot of alternative suggestions. Looking forward sharing some results soon.


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Hilliard has some city ponds in the park west of Cemetary & Main that have fish in them. They spend parks & rec money to keep them stocked for you to use. & the cops will smile & wave if they see you fishing there.


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

Is that in Hilliard Municiple? I was looking on Google Maps and couldn't find any ponds west of Cemetary and Main in that park.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

you guys talking about the highlights for children pond might be thinking about the pond off 670 in grandview. i find it hard to believe highlights owns a pond sandwiched between 2 farmer fields right behind a subdivision


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

skycruiser said:


> you guys talking about the highlights for children pond might be thinking about the pond off 670 in grandview. i find it hard to believe highlights owns a pond sandwiched between 2 farmer fields right behind a subdivision


I know for a fact that the farmers fields your talking about are owned by Highlights. Read my above post. The farmer leases the land from them.


----------



## the duke of spook (Nov 2, 2009)

been fishing it for years never had any trouble always heard highlights for children owned it some good fish , kindof hard to fish unless on boat or wading , ticks everywere!


----------

